# VR - view from animal eyes



## Abit (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi. Did you ever tried with animal eyes? I mean different distance and angle of eyes.
Something like bird or bunny.

I think it will be hard for human's brain to deal with but I never tried myself.


----------



## Mischiefer (Aug 13, 2016)

It's just a guess, but since humans are not constantly on the look out for predators, we developed binocular vision. If you were to try and expand your field of sight like that of a rabbit, you would probably get a very bad case of vertigo and a hell of a migraine.


----------



## Storok (Aug 13, 2016)

Mischiefer said:


> you would probably get a very bad case of vertigo and a hell of a migraine.


couldnt describe it better


----------

